# Just completed my first engine a Webster



## billscaramu (Apr 1, 2013)

The Webster was fun to build, it runs well with the air bleed carburetor from the download section and some modification. The engine has a balanced crank and a modified rocker arm that uses a ball bearing to ride on the cam.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc4G-1DSiGg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc4G-1DSiGg[/ame]


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 1, 2013)

Very elegant!!! You certainly have a taste for "Damascening" (engine turning). Any chance of a video? We currently have a couple of other Websters being built here on the forum. I built mine about 4 years ago.----Brian


----------



## jixxerbill (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice indeed ! As brian pointed out we only love one thing more than pics...And thats videos !! lol Great job on the build..Bill


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 1, 2013)

My Webster build looks very bland compared to yours...very nice.


----------



## cwelkie (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice indeed!
I particularly like the flywheel treatment.
You may have motivated me to pull mine down from the cupboard and at least give it a wipe.


----------



## gus (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Bill,

This is one engine that I must build. Please advise source of print.

Gus Teng.


----------



## billscaramu (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Gus,

The plans for the Webster are free at this site.

http://home.comcast.net/~webster_engines/

Bill


----------



## Gerry Sweetland (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful engine and very nice detailing.
I like how you inscribed text on the flywheel and specs on the base, pretty cool.
Gerry


----------



## gus (Apr 15, 2013)

billscaramu said:


> Hi Gus,
> 
> The plans for the Webster are free at this site.
> 
> ...



Hi Bill,

Thanks for the plans.
Now about to jump in building a Power Fishing Rod Wrapping Machine.
Same will cost US$300-----400 to buy from USA or Japan.
Will post.

Gus Teng


----------



## gus (Apr 16, 2013)

billscaramu said:


> Hi Gus,
> 
> The plans for the Webster are free at this site.
> 
> ...



Hi Bill.

Need some good advice.
Gus is still trying to recover from Trauma' of last IC Aeromodel Engine that refused to start and run. it did have some very unforgiving fits that I did missed.
The Webster Engine.Is it very forgiving. Will be very cautiousl this time with the fits.Plan to use aluminium for base,brackets and supports and C.I.
for cylinder. 

 Gus Teng 


Gus Teng.


----------



## Longboy (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh Man.........this is too good for a "1st"! The turning, engraving very eye catching. Looks like you're ready to belt up a hay baler or something so it earns its keep! I'll have to get my WEBSTER out and run in honor. Just remember.....it doesn't count till you get the video up! Dave.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 17, 2013)

Pretty is Pretty but----WE NEED TO SEE IT RUN!!! The world id full of pretty, lovely engines that DON'T RUN!!! We need to see a video.


----------



## billscaramu (Apr 19, 2013)

The video is now up


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 19, 2013)

What a great video. The engine truly runs as good as it looks. Congratulations, especially for your success with that carburetor. Carburetors have always (so far) been one of my major stumbling blocks. A great job, and a really nice video.---Brian


----------



## gus (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Bill,
Great engine and video. Please advise gear ratio for cam drive. Planning to drop by Tokyo sightseeing and buy brass gears from TokyuHands. 

Gus Teng.


----------



## billscaramu (Apr 20, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Bill,
> Great engine and video. Please advise gear ratio for cam drive. Planning to drop by Tokyo sightseeing and buy brass gears from TokyuHands.
> 
> Gus Teng.


 
Hi Gus.

The gear ratio is 2:1,  I made the gears for my engine.  The gears are 32dp, brass gear has 48 teeth, steel gear 24.  I also used 12L14 for the cylinder, piston is 6061 T651 Alum. it has 3 cast iron rings .040 wide that I made using Strictly Internal Combustion magazine (#7, 8 and 9) written by George Trimble. The crankshaft bushings are made from Delrin AF.

Good Luck with your Webster build

Bill


----------



## gus (Apr 21, 2013)

billscaramu said:


> Hi Gus.
> 
> The gear ratio is 2:1,  I made the gears for my engine.  The gears are 32dp, brass gear has 48 teeth, steel gear 24.  I also used 12L14 for the cylinder, piston is 6061 T651 Alum. it has 3 cast iron rings .040 wide that I made using Strictly Internal Combustion magazine (#7, 8 and 9) written by George Trimble. The crankshaft bushings are made from Delrin AF.
> 
> ...



Hi Bill,

Thanks for the vital info. Saves lots of time re-inventing. Having a terrible itch and trying to decide making the Rod Wrapping Machine or the Webster Engine.
Had great day fishing. Caught two fish for dinner at the Marina.

Gus Teng.


----------



## borna (May 12, 2013)

This deserve to be the project of the month.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 13, 2013)

Man that's great!  A little heavy on the jeweling for me but it is definitely good for a change from all the polishing.  What is that threaded piece above the sensor?


----------



## gus (May 13, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Thanks for the vital info. Saves lots of time re-inventing. Having a terrible itch and trying to decide making the Rod Wrapping Machine or the Webster Engine.
> Had great day fishing. Caught two fish for dinner at the Marina.
> ...




Hi Bill,

Material for the Webster Engine ordered and collect this Friday. OK .Need your expert advice. Please advise the critical fits to watch for and meet to avoid heartbreak that I enountered with the previous mini IC engine which had some very unforgiving fits which I goofed.:wall::wall::wall:
This time Gus will not rush the machining.


Best Regards,

Gus Teng.


----------



## billscaramu (May 13, 2013)

JW,
The threaded piece above the condenser is my method of starting it.  I wrap a string around and give it a pull.

Bill


----------



## billscaramu (May 13, 2013)

Hi Gus,

Nice to hear you have your material.  The items that I would take my time with are the cylinder bore, piston diameter try to keep the piston .002 of an inch smaller than the cylinder bore.  The piston rings also need to be a good fit to the  piston ring groove and the cylinder bore.  Valve stem to valve guide clearance and made sure valves seal when closed. Hope this helps let me know how things are going or if I can help.

Best Regards
Bill


----------



## stugunu (Oct 28, 2020)

Very nice looking engine


----------



## lathe nut (Oct 29, 2020)

You really got a show off there, real nice work and more attention to detail than I have ever seen, I could not open either site of see it run or the plans, might be something here is the US that won't let me see them, thanks for the show us, would love to see it run, thanks again, Joe


----------



## dethrow55 (Oct 29, 2020)

wow that is a super job shows a lotta flash.great detail....


----------



## ZebDog (Oct 29, 2020)

Webster plans can be found here Model IC Engines


----------



## johwen (Oct 30, 2020)

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=Samphier+Hit+andMiss+on+UTUBE
		

I made this engine for a client who is involved with keeping old farm engines alive. he was so happy with the resuls he put it on UTube
Cheers. John


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 21, 2020)

She sure purrrs along nice.


----------



## Longboy (Nov 22, 2020)

Kinda make you wanna go out side and mow the lawn!


----------



## Richard Hed (Nov 22, 2020)

doc1955 said:


> She sure purrrs along nice.



Sounds like my cat.


----------



## Steamchick (Nov 22, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous! Well done sir! Have a Gold Star!
K2


----------



## CFLBob (Nov 22, 2020)

Agreed - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ken I (Nov 22, 2020)

Great detailing and a nice runner - very impressive - for your first engine ? doubly so.

Regards, Ken


----------



## lathe nut (Nov 22, 2020)

WOW, that is impressive, not only looks good but runs good, that is something to brag about, your hours of lathe and mill work really made it a show off.


----------



## jamesmattioli (Nov 23, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Richard Hed, post: 349748, membro: 39773"]
Sembra il mio gatto.
[/CITAZIONE]
Ciao è meraviglioso e mi piace,  ti chiedevo è possibile avere i disegni per la costruzione, vorrei farne uno. Grazie


----------



## bobden72 (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice running engine, what's next.


----------



## Steamchick (Nov 23, 2020)

ZebDog said:


> Webster plans can be found here Model IC Engines


Thanks Zebdog: a couple of copies added to my compendium of models to make... but I can't live long enough to make them all... But I do enjoy seeing the drawings (like reading a book, or music - if you can!). Different designers "kill the pig" in so many different ways - I'm fascinated by it all.
More plans please! (not CAD - had enough of that at work - I use a pencil and paper and calculator! - That way I understand things so much better.)
Thanks! - K2


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 23, 2020)

Very Nice!

Congratulations.

Thanks for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Richard Hed (Nov 23, 2020)

billscaramu said:


> Hi Gus,
> 
> The plans for the Webster are free at this site.
> 
> ...


I tried that link but it went somewhere weird and said, site does not exist.  Is there a better link?  I have the plan already but wanted to see if there is something else interesting in the link.


----------

